# Pinball for Vista!!!



## Pinchy (Mar 25, 2007)

Ive done a lot of searching trying to look for and download the Windows XP pinball to put on Vista (A family member REALLY likes it).

I know a lot of people who wanted it as well. So here it is, the XP pinball. Just unzip and off you go 

I got the files straight from my XP computer , and it works fine on Vista.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2007)

He's a pinball wizard.... ooops, showin my age again. lol


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 25, 2007)

Should allready be in XP. Just type Pinball into the run box in start menu.  I wonder it that will work on Vista, anybody want to try?


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 25, 2007)

Na, Vista didnt come with pinball...it got replaced by some lame game called "ink ball"


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2007)

It works fine in Vista, Except it changed my theme out of Aero. Only when I went to full screen, but it seemed to change back when I closed it.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 25, 2007)

What the pinball?

Didnt change it for me


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2007)

See edited post above you Pinch.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 25, 2007)

You edited it after i posted


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 25, 2007)

It's not on this list of Vista Run commands, but hey Vista is still new.  Also you have to enable Run command access , See link;

http://www.fixmyvista.com/content/view/23/26/


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah i have Run, but im just saying, Pinball isnt there cus it wasnt installed on the OS


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

ahh, thx works in 2k3 too


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks, I didn't even know how to get it!


----------



## GALAKTOS (Jul 25, 2008)

Is there any possibility to change the language of the game, for example to German? Or are the texts like "Awaiting Deployment" and "Hit Mission Targets To Select Mission" Graphics which you can´t edit?


----------



## VVN (Jan 6, 2010)

*Not working in Vista Business*

It says the zipped folder is invalid when i try to explore it, and says the zipped folder is empty when i try to extract.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 6, 2010)

Once you get tired of the lame pinball that came with XP, it's worth a few minutes to try out the LittleWing products.

http://www.littlewingpinball.com/contents/en/downloads.html

PinballMAME is also worth looking into.


----------

